# Judge Rules P2P Legal, Sites To Be Presumed Innocent



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Judge Rules P2P Legal, Sites To Be Presumed Innocent.

*After Spain virtually ruled out imposing a 3-strikes regime for illicit file-sharers, the entertainment industries said they would target 200 BitTorrent sites instead. Now a judge has decided that sharing between users for no profit via P2P doesnt breach copyright laws and sites should be presumed innocent until proved otherwise.*

-- Tom


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Judge Rules P2P Legal, Sites To Be Presumed Innocent.
> 
> *After Spain virtually ruled out imposing a 3-strikes regime for illicit file-sharers, the entertainment industries said they would target 200 BitTorrent sites instead. Now a judge has decided that sharing between users for no profit via P2P doesnt breach copyright laws and sites should be presumed innocent until proved otherwise.*
> 
> -- Tom


That is the way it is in Canada too. Innocent until proven guilty.
Not sure when the States reversed that presumption.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Judge Rules P2P Legal, Sites To Be Presumed Innocent.
> 
> *After Spain virtually ruled out imposing a 3-strikes regime for illicit file-sharers, the entertainment industries said they would target 200 BitTorrent sites instead. Now a judge has decided that sharing between users for no profit via P2P doesnt breach copyright laws and sites should be presumed innocent until proved otherwise.*


My response is _duh!_ 

P2P sites *themselves* are not the issue, it's the content people choose to share on them that is issue.

I'm in agreeance with the judge on this! :up:

Peace...


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Well enjoy.One time a while back I downloaded a torrent program intending to download something and lost my courage. Within a week I felt like I had lost control of my pc as all kinds of wacky things were happening including unexplained freezes. Remembered the downloader and uninstalled it and all went back to normal.

I clean pc's for a living. I have never seen a pc with any torrent downloader on it that was not badly infected.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Rich-M said:


> I clean pc's for a living. I have never seen a pc with any torrent downloader on it that was not badly infected.


I've got one I can show you. 

Actually, I've worked on systems that were infected with malware that had P2P apps installed and some machines that were not infected with malware that had P2P apps installed on them.

I've used some P2P apps to get more familiar with how they work and to see what kind of stuff is available but I don't download anything these days.

Back when Napster first came out, I downloaded a TON of stuff and even ripped some stuff to "contribute". After the novelty of that wore off, I stopped doing that completely. Then they got into trouble and so on.

Peace...


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

tomdkat said:


> I've got one I can show you.


Same here.

I already owned all the music I wanted before I learned how to turn a PC on.

I have heard different companies put dummy files up for people to steal and that these sometimes contain viruses or other malware.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

RootbeaR said:


> I have heard different companies put dummy files up for people to steal and that these sometimes contain viruses or other malware.


Yep, I've heard of these dummy files as well but I had not heard these "decoy" files actually contained malware or viruses.

Peace...


----------

